# Easy Barbeque chicken



## kimbaby (Jan 10, 2006)

WHAT YOU NEED
 cut up chicken
bar b que sauce
WHAT TO DO
boil your chicken in salted water for about 30-40 minutes,
drain, put chicken in a baking pan,smear with sauce,
bake at about 425 degree oven.
this is an easy way to bar b q your chicken,
works well to on top of stove,but you must simmer
for at least one hour...


----------



## pckouris (Jan 10, 2006)

Takes all the fun out of BBQing chicken on the grill!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 11, 2006)

Humm ...save a few steps ...

Cut the chicken in half.
Place on a foil-lined baking sheet
smear with your favorite BBQ sauce
Bake at 350-450 F for about an hour

I've oven BBQ'ed chicken this way for 30+ years.

I can understand, on a theoretical basis, BRINING the chicken - but the logic of BOILING it first escapes me.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2006)

does boiling possibly speed up the brining process?

my mom always par boiled chicken parts before saucing and putting it on the grill so it would be cooked thru by the time the sauce on the outside was beginning to char.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 11, 2006)

no actually if you boil slowly the chicken is actually very tender...no it doesn't burn the chicken or the sauce in the oven...
and as I too love the grill,sometimes like say on rainy days or if you just don't have the "time" its a great way to do your bar b q


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 11, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Humm ...save a few steps ...
> 
> Cut the chicken in half.
> Place on a foil-lined baking sheet
> ...


 
well if you don't boil it first its just not as tender,MY OPIOIN ONLY...


----------



## Raine (Jan 11, 2006)

Boiling is cooking away all the flavor.  You can acheieve a very tender sauced chicken in the oven.  Just reduce the temp and cook it a little longer.

You can do it the same way in the oven.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 12, 2006)

I do it right in the sauce to begin with, either on top of the stove or in the oven (kind of slow, like Raine said). I usually cut a couple onions in chunks and cook it with it. 

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah I do it on top of the stove as well, I just prefer to boil it before i bake it


----------



## mish (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree with Michael, Raine & Barb. If you're concerned about the chicken burning, put it in a glass pan, add plenty of sauce, cover it with tin foil, & the steam should soften it up, while adding the flavor of the sauce or rub. While I'm at it, I add sliced onions, carrots & potatoes. My grandma used to boil a chicken, but I'm pretty sure she added lots of seasonings and herbs - perhaps to make soup. The last thing I want is a rubber chicken  Guess it's a matter of taste. That's what makes this forum so interesting.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 12, 2006)

yep that is what makes this place delicious,every one has their on ideas and tastes,and I do thank everyone for their comments and suggestions...


----------



## jennyema (Jan 12, 2006)

Boiling makes chicken, meat and seafood tough and rubbery.  It makes the protein seize up.

Cooking in barely simmering water will keep the chicken tender.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2006)

Simmering the chicken in water or boiling it really isn't a necessary step to prep it for broiling, baking, grilling or pan cooking it.

While you can get tender chicken by simmering it in water, that's not the only way.

Proper mangement of time and temperature will yield perfectly cooked, tender chicken with any of these cooking methods.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2006)

but, what if you _like_ boiled chicken?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2006)

BT:

If that's what you like, go for it, by all means.  Just make sure you don't check for doneness by sticking your finger into the water.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2006)

lol andy. i'm not dumb. i used my tongue...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2006)

Mama didn't raise no fools!


----------

